# Census data shows typical Australian is a woman aged 37, with two kids



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

People in Australia come from more than 200 countries, speak over 300 languages at home, belong to more than 100 different religious groups, and work in more than 1,000 different occupations, an analysis of the latest available Census figures shows. Despite many people's image of the typical Australian being male, the average Australian is in [...]

Click to read the full news article: Census data shows typical Australian is a woman aged 37, with two kids...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

